# Moving from UK to Italy before brexit



## skyship (Jan 22, 2018)

Greetings all,

Am currently in UK and me and my wife, children and father are considering emigrating to Italy before Brexit takes place.

Correct me if I am wrong but I understand that in order for me to be able to guarantee a life in Italy I need to have applied for long term residence before the Brexit date of 29th March 2019.

Now in order for me to apply for long term residence do I have to be in employment or be self employed or could I start a company and employ myself?

Any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

skyship said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Am currently in UK and me and my wife, children and father are considering emigrating to Italy before Brexit takes place.
> 
> ...


That seems like a very big panic of a post!

Brexit is not the be all and end all of whether you will be able to live in Italy. After all not everyone who emigrates to Italy is European. You will need to prove you can support your wife and kids (your father may need to have his circumstances assessed separately). There is a figure you need to reach but for the life of me I cannot remember what it is off hand (I am here by way of marriage).

Being self employed I think the system is different, it is harder from what I understand. Hard does not mean impossible however. I wouldn't rush anything before brexit, you may just find your situation is re-assessed afterwards anyway.

No one knows what will happen pre, during and post brexit. It is a waiting game for everyone. Don't rush anything, it could all change at a moments notice.

Kenzo


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

skyship said:


> Now in order for me to apply for long term residence do I have to be in employment or be self employed or could I start a company and employ myself?


I'm not sure starting a company in Italy is a good idea.
You may keep your business in the UK, and get a regular monthly income transferred to an Italian bank. A substantial initial deposit would also make things easier.


----------

